# Fast & easy Top Bar Hive Body



## KSbee (Feb 18, 2005)

Good idea! Not following you on the spacer part though. Please elaborate for this thick headed sole.


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

You probably want to adjust the walls to 12" instead of 22". A tall TBH is a recipe for comb failure, especially when its very hot or very cold.


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Scott:

Agree! Don't know what I was thinking about. Just trying to use up the sheet of plywood I guess.

KS: Ok, the purpose of the spacer is to keep space open between the legs for the end. The end will actually be between the legs.

Maybe a simpler way would be to make one of the sides 44". Then both legs from the 44" side would be inside the 48" side legs, instead of staggered. So you would screw the ends to the inside of the outer legs (attached to the 48" side) and to the OUTSIDE of the 44" side.


----------



## KSbee (Feb 18, 2005)

Ahh... I imagined that was the function of the spacer. As you mentioned one side shorter than the other might be easier.


----------



## AlpineJean (Apr 3, 2005)

So, have you made it? Did it work like you wanted? Are there pictures now


----------

